# just a few road kill bucks...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

here are some pics of a few bucks we picked up last year from the state highway patrol:

heres a mainframe 9 with a kicker making it a 10, it has a 18 inch spread and probably will score in the mid-to low 140s

















heres a little 8 point, 13 inch spread probably wouldn't even make p&y









an a mainframe 8 point with enough kickers to make it a 14 point, it has a 17 inch spread and had almost 7 inch bases, would probably score in the mid 150s-low 160s


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice bucks! I have never been involved in one of the road kill lists. How do they do that? Do they rotate through the list? In other words are you moved to the bottom of the list after you have gotten one? What are the person's obligations with the deer? I know often times there is good meat to be taken from the deer but other times it has either been damaged by impact or layed to long.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

bkr43050,
the best way to describe the "process" is... 1st- you go to your local state highway patrol post and ask if you can be added to the list 2nd- they will have a dispatcher call you when a deer has been hit to see if you want it... but as far as rotation and obligation go, they try and call the closest person, on the list, to the accident site, and they don't really rotate the call but they do keep in mind whether or not you go and pick them up on a regular basis as for when they call you, so there really isnt any obligation, but when u tell them u want a deer and dont go get it, they tend not to call your house for them that much...and when picking up a deer...always remeber, if a patrol officer isnt at the site of the accident, go and get a release form from the dispatch office or your local game warden could be all over your case


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am just plain old too busy to think about getting in to that sort of thing. I was more curious than anything. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some great bucks! Too bad they were taken by a vehicle rather than a hunter. Those would have been some great trophies for many hunters.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

That explains why all those deer have V's cut out of their head between Columbus and Wheeling!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

newbuckeye said:


> That explains why all those deer have V's cut out of their head between Columbus and Wheeling!


I would guess the ones on these pics are not the ones you see on the road. If someone is given a road kill permit they would be quickly written up if all they did was took the antlers.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I would guess the ones on these pics are not the ones you see on the road. If someone is given a road kill permit they would be quickly written up if all they did was took the antlers.


You said it brother!


----------

